# Question about Sony and Kindle



## SandyM (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Kindle 3 and absolutely love it.  I decided to pick up a second reader that would accept library books and I could share with my kids so that the Kindle could be all mine. I got a good deal on a Sony PRS-300.  It is a nice little reader.  The person that I purchased it from put a bunch of books on it for me.  They are in rtf format.  I am wondering if it is possible to somehow get them onto my Kindle.  I have heard of Calibre and other programs but know absolutely nothing about them.  Honestly I have not had any interest in those programs as I find that with the Kindle there are so many cheap and free books that I have no interest in looking at other sources to buy from.  Anyone have any ideas on how to do this or if it is even possible.
thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

You can use Calibre to do this or download the RTF files on your computer, and send them to your kindle via amazon to convert. You can use your the @free email account so you won't get charged. Good luck.


----------

